# Pau Gasol and Topless Girlfriend On Mexican Vacation



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I guess this will put an end to all the crazy rumors. Pau could sure use a tan...he looks like a bottle of milk! 

http://network.yardbarker.com/nba/a...ol_and_girlfriend_on_mexican_vacation/4805543


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Why is Gasol in the walking boot and crutches?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Diable said:


> Why is Gasol in the walking boot and crutches?


I didn't notice that...good question!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Weak picture.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I didn't notice that...good question!


Gasol was in the picture?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Gasol was in the picture?


:lol:


----------

